# Minn Kota Talon



## ChrisV (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone try the Talon anchor yet, I just installed mine yesterday and plan on trying it in the morning.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Let me know how you like it, I think its going to take over the market...


----------



## Tomcat (Feb 13, 2008)

How did the Talon work out? Thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## gothooked (Feb 1, 2010)

would like to know myself.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seen one at the fishing show and I like everything about it except the noise. The power poles are pretty much silent. The Talon seemed to have a lot over noise in comparison, but the concept is good. It probably wouldn't make that much difference up here but down south on the flats it could be a factor. Maybe I'm just jealous, I can't afford either one.


----------



## snookmasta808 (Apr 12, 2010)

ChrisV whats your review on the Talon, researching the power pole too, looking to have one installed on my Blazer...


----------

